# looking for highly recomended trainers.



## JRiley (Jan 4, 2016)

I am looking to send my 4 year old gelding I just bought to a trainer here in east/central texas area. He needs to be started. I prefer reining/ cutting/ working cow horse disciplines. Does anyone have any experience with trainers you would highly recomend?


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Melissa Smith, Flying High Ranch. New Waverly, TX.


----------



## Runbarrelsalldaytexas (Feb 11, 2016)

I start all my horses with young trainer Haley from HM Sport Horses. She really focuses on natural horsemanship and produces safe competive horses. She's based in Conroe, Texas.


----------



## Sarafina of AndersonFarms (Feb 12, 2016)

Whats your balance in the saddle? Does the horse have a lot of cow in pedigree?


----------

